# Beans and more beans



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

We've canned 30 quarts...so far...of green beans and the pintos, black beans, limas, and ying/yang haven't even matured yet to pick. Pole beans have climbed over the poles. 

Isn't it interesting how everyone would love to have some fresh garden green beans...but are unwilling to come pick their own? 

You just can't beat a pot of green beans and new potatoes.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

What kind of green beans are those?
and do you have your canning directions handy?


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Lark, You should put that tractor in posi-track when laying out those rows 
Nice garden!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

chumy said:


> Lark, You should put that tractor in posi-track when laying out those rows
> Nice garden!


He needs to lay off the cerveca. LOL! I had beans last night. Your garden looks nice.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

chumy said:


> Lark, You should put that tractor in posi-track when laying out those rows
> Nice garden!


 Nature does not proceed in a straight line, it is rather a sprawling development.

Robert Smithson

Thanks. I never worry about straight lines in my garden.

I always double row beans and peas and use a push planter...and una caÃ±a de cerveza does make it go better :cheers:


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Mikeyhunts said:


> What kind of green beans are those?
> and do you have your canning directions handy?


 Those are contenders, Mikeyhunts, in the jars. Also, have some ying/yang, some pintos, two kinds of limas, black beans on the poles, and anastazia beans.

I'll have to get back to you on the canning directions...my "canner" went to town for some more jars. :bounce:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Exactly where in "East Texas" are you located. I will come pick some beans and peas.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Mikeyhunts said:


> What kind of green beans are those?
> and do you have your canning directions handy?


Its really very simple...here is what we do, but be sure to follow the directions for your own canner.

1) wash and clean the beans ( we grow contenders for canning, but any will work)
2) snap
3) insert in quart jars...or whatever you are using...leaving about an inch from the top
4) add 1 tbs of salt to each jar
5) boil water and add to each jar(be sure your jars are clean and sterile), again up to about 1 inch from top of the quart jar
6) put on your lid
7) pressure cook at about 10 pounds pressure until done
8) listen for the pop of the seal as they cool down

Follow the instructions for your canner.

We have found from experience that it takes much less time under pressure than our book says because we like that fresh green bean taste...but you have to be sure that your cans are safe. I'm not advising you either way on that...except to say follow the directions provided with the canner.

I can't remember the last time we bought green beans in the store...and the taste is absolutely fabulous, as good as garden fresh.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I've always really liked those classic polebean teepees.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Hats off Meadowlark!! Hellofa spread!! Cudos to the canner, :doowapsta


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Its really very simple...here is what we do, but be sure to follow the directions for your own canner.
> 
> 1) wash and clean the beans ( we grow contenders for canning, but any will work)
> 2) snap
> ...


 P.S. be sure to use canning salt...non-iodized.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks like your gona have to get a batch of them Tilipa fried and EAT


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks Medowlarkâ€¦..
Ive got contenders ready to go.
I planted them the last two years and really like them.
My 98 yo grandmother ONLY planted contenders in all the years she had gardens, (according to my aunt)
I remember canned beans in her pantry to this day. I bet they were contenders.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's good to know. I've tried just about all of them and contenders seem to be the best for canning. They hold their taste for months better than all others I've tried.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have to agree on contenders ..Only problem is standing on head to harvest ( we both have back issues) ..We planted some pole beans this year..Wow what a joy to harvest.They just don't seem to put on loads at one time.They make lotsa beans over along period of time..Just gota find a variety that will replace contenders in taste and canning ...And I will go 100% pole..Next bean planting time


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

You make a great point on picking, cva34, which becomes more important to me every year. 

I've got some Cherokee black beans growing on poles this year. Haven't tasted them yet, nor canned any...but I'll try to post up a comparison summary FWIW one of these days.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> You make a great point on picking, cva34, which becomes more important to me every year.
> 
> I've got some Cherokee black beans growing on poles this year. Haven't tasted them yet, nor canned any...but I'll try to post up a comparison summary FWIW one of these days.


And I figger it will cut down on Copperhead encounters...Yea I know they climb too..Ain't nothing like pulling bush to side to get lower beans and there he is!!!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

cva34 said:


> And I figger it will cut down on Copperhead encounters...Yea I know they climb too..Ain't nothing like pulling bush to side to get lower beans and there he is!!!!


 Never had that happen...and hope never do!!!


----------

